# Scheduled chat?



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

OK I wonder if we could have some scheduled chat, to have more people at the same time. Maybe we could schedule a hour? And specify if it's pacific time, eastern time, etc.

A simple suggestion 

Cynthia


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

that'd be cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

SOUNDS FUCKING AWESOME WOW!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you teasing me?

8)

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> Are you teasing me?
> 
> 8)
> 
> Cynthia xxx


Yes he is

We need to find a Central Time and then I can throw up a Calendar to track chat times.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

I sent you one (time zones) !!!

In comments and suggestions

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry about my cynicism. I'm wicked crunk and the internet is my punching bag.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Sorry about my cynicism. I'm wicked crunk and the internet is my punching bag.












How to Put On Boxing Gloves
http://www.ehow.com/how_3510_boxing-gloves.html


----------

